# Surround speaker placement?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

First I'm sorry if this is in the wrong area.

Ok so me seating position is about a foot in front of my rear surrounds. They have to be mounted 8.5" feet up. I'm going to build a waveguide seos for the surrounds. Should I mount them fireing forward or point them down fireing towards the listening posistion?

Thanks for the feedback

Mike


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

In general, you want the listening area to be on axis for best audio quality. It's easier if the tweeter is near ear height, but if not, aim at the center seat/middle of the seating area. 

And don't forget the build thread. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

So fire it down toward LP center
Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I moved the thread to the System Setup to get more traffic and advice. 

The DIY section is fine for your build thread though.

If the speakers are directional (normal point source speakers), I would aim them at the listenting position.

Dipoles are usually aimed with the null (90 degrees off axis) at the listening position.

That all being said, I have in-ceilings for my surrounds. The cone is obviously firiing down, but the tweeters were tilted about 30 degrees and I aimed all four surround speakers at the center of the couch.

Good luck,
Anthony


----------

